# NJ PE comity



## trees (Sep 29, 2015)

Has any one done this recently? I know I can contact the state board for the information. I did send an email but did not receive response for several weeks. My question is I applied the NJ PE comity and submitted the application form. Received the application number and asked NCEES to submit my NCEES Records. Do I need to do anything after that? I saw somewhere mentioned that NJ only accepts the exams and degree verifications. Is that true? Thanks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2015)

See posts below with some similar experiences.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23683



ofareggie said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > So, I finally get my NCEES Record number after months of pestering coworkers for references and sending in forms only to find out that the first state I need comity licensure doesn't use the record.
> ...





ofareggie said:


> Update on my NCEES Record chronicles:
> 
> *May 2014:*
> Results released.
> ...


----------



## bradlelf (Sep 30, 2015)

I received comity in NJ ... very long process with lots of paperwork. However, i did not have a NCEES record. After approval you need to take a NJ law exam before they will issue a license. I think overall it took 5 months +/- where my MD comity only took 2.


----------



## trees (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks. My PA PE comity only took one month. It seems NJ PE comity will be a long journey for me.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm currently in process with NJ. They only partially accept the NCEES record and requires professional references resubmitted on their form.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 9, 2015)

The People's Republic of New Jersey


----------



## trees (Oct 13, 2015)

Joe, I am working on the NJ PE comity too. I submitted my aplication form and NCEES records. Do you mean I have to resubmit the professional reference forms? Anything esle?


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Oct 13, 2015)

They should send you a letter once they've processed your application, but you will need to have your professional references resubmitted on their forms. I don't believe that you'll need to do anything else. I called the board to ask questions since the letter wasn't specific and they were helpful.


----------



## trees (Oct 13, 2015)

Joe,

Thanks. I did receive a letter after I submitted my application. I didn't think I need to resubmit the PE reference forms that time since I have NCEES records. I just downloaded the form and will resubimt these soon.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Oct 13, 2015)

No problem. I didn't see any reference to NCEES on the letter which prompted calling them. On Michigan's response letter for example, they specifically mentioned submitting the NCEES record.


----------



## miloc (Oct 21, 2015)

You can check the status of your application online: https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx


----------



## trees (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the website. I did register and the status didn't change since they received my application. I have NCEES records and the education verification. These information should be in the state now but nothing changed in my status. I would say the website is bascally useless.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Oct 22, 2015)

They've logged in 2 of my references as received. I have no idea how often they update the site.


----------

